# "Pimples" on inside of back legs??



## Obabikon (Jul 1, 2009)

Shortly after bringing my dog home from a 10-day stay at with trainer/boarding kennel last Wednesday, I noticed he had many bumps spread along the insides of his back legs and especially in the sparsely-haired portion of his lower belly/groin.

Initially I assumed they were fly and mosquito bites. He got eaten alive by the bugs up at our cabin a few days before we brought him to the trainer, and the time he was at the kennel was quite buggy around here, too. Plus, he's always been picked on by insects in that area because he's not very hairy or protected there.

But now it's been over a week since we picked him up and cooler weather has finally eliminated most of our biting insects. Not only are many of the initial "bites" still there, but more have cropped up. They've also taken on the appearance of pimples.

The dog licks them a bit, but nothing too out of the ordinary.

As far as I can tell, this rash (or whatever it is) is still only on that area of his body--nowehere else.

I'm guessing a vet call will be in order, but in the meantime I'd really appreciate it if someonce could tell me what this might be and what I'll likely have to do about it.

Thanks.....sorry to always post so many questions!

Ryan


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Depending on where the trainer was located some grasses will cause this and it does take a while for it to clear up.


----------



## troubadour (Mar 3, 2009)

it could also be caused by dirty/stagnant swimming water


----------



## Jennifer Teed (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what it is, but I can recommend something for it;
Riva's Healing Oil
http://www.rivasremedies.com/Bios/BIO-RIVAS-HEALING-OIL.pdf

It's a homeopathic formula that works on ANYTHING. It's all natural, and I've used it on Quest's stitches to help with healing, all of her nasty bug bites, I even use it on my husband when he gets a rashes on the inside of his elbow.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

It could be a staph infection.

sean


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

My dog had same thing it was staph some pills and shampoo knocked it right out


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

It's a staph infection. Had the exact same thing happen. He got stressed at the kennel which probably resulted in some hot spots which allowed the staph to get in his blood stream. Take him to the vet for a shot and some pills and all is well. Take him soon because it is not comfortable to the dog.


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

could be lice as well, medicated shampoo will clear it right up


----------



## Obabikon (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the insights, everyone. I've called the vet and am actually on hold as I type this.

In the case of a staph infection, how urgent is it to get it checked out? I ask because I'm supposed to head out of town in an hour for opening weekend of duck season.

I don't want either of us to miss it because of a glorified rash. On the other hand I don't want my dog to croak because I couldn't miss two measely days of hunting.

Thoughts?


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't know enough to answer that, but I am pretty sure mine had it for about three weeks before I pulled my head out of my butt and asked what the heck was going on and went to the vet.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the ducks arent going anywhere...take care of the dog...You will rest easier and have a much better time


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

It will clear up fast once he's on the right meds. I would see the vet before you leave.


----------



## jbc (Dec 26, 2007)

Best bet is staph infection, better safe than sorry. go to the vet


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

Staph infection. Not a big deal. Not that uncommon, esp in younger dogs running around playing at kennels... Grab some meds and you're off. Unless it's severe, you don't need to stop training, swimming, etc.

-K


----------



## gman0046 (May 7, 2009)

Our pup had the same thing which the Vet diagnosed as a staph infection. Two weeks on antibiotics cleared it up. The Vet said the longer they have the longer it takes to clear up.


----------



## Obabikon (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry to bring this back up, but I just wanted to thank all those who responded and give an update....

I left work early on Friday shortly after my last post on this topic and headed to the vet.

As many of you guessed, he diagnosed it as a staph infection and put pup on antibiotics. He said it would be fine to take him hunting, so I did.

Rash seemed to start getting better almost immediately.

I wish I could say his first duck hunt went as well  Definitely more steadiness work to do....

One frustrating thing with the vet (and seemingly all vets) is that as usual, they want to make a mountain out of a molehill.

In the case of my dog and this staph infection, he kept going on and on about how "these things just don't happen....there's usually some underlying cause for why the skin was compromised to the point that an infection set in."

He was driving at allergies and his desire to have me test him, treat him and a bunch of other expensive (and likely unnecessary) things.

I wanted to say, "Uhhh, I just told you how his skin was chewed up by flies, mosquitoes, leeches and 10 days of running through switchgrass. Were you not listening??"

Anyway, thanks again for all your advice!!

Ryan


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

My vet said the same thing.


----------



## TerRun (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd respond -let's get this cleared up and I'll watch closely and if pup appears to have allergy symptoms and this pops up again, we'll do some testing.

I just treated mine for staph, but she was having symptoms of seasonal allegies prior to the staph such as itchiness and some hair loss on belly and legs. I think this fall was particularly bad for some dogs. Also, she picked up the staph for our older dog with severe allergies who often gets staph on tope of Atopy. I put mattress pads on the dog beds and wash them every other day to reduce this risk, but once she started scrathcing and itching, the staph got in. We have 3 labs and the 3rd without allergies had no problems. Does make me worry about antibiotic resistent staph.................. So be sure to use those antibiotics as prescribed!!!!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I talked to my neice the vet in her thinking it was most likely an alergy condition that causes the skin have areaction to something in the dogs enviroment causing the outbreak. See your vet.


----------



## Obabikon (Jul 1, 2009)

Since the past couple folks who posted here made a case for this being allergy related after all, I have a new question.

My vet said that staph can get in through abraded, raw skin--and allergies are often the root cause because dogs with allergies lick and scratch their bodies so much that the skin is broken.

Well, I can see that this would be the usual culprit in house pets, because such animals rarely get scratched up or anything.

But these are hunting dogs we're talking about here...

I mean, practically every time I've hunted with any dog, their underside is turned raw from being scratched up by grasses, sticks, etc. all day. Sounds like a perfectly logical way for staph bacteria to get in the dog's system, doesn't it?

With that said, I don't understand why the first thing out of the vet's mouth has to be some mysterious allergy, when a much simpler, more intuitive answer is right in front of their nose.

You start to lose faith in your vet and think their just trying to milk you for as much money as they can.....


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Sometimes you don't know the answer to some of these questions until the symptoms reappear and it's not always easy to sort out. If it's at this time of the year next year, it may be seasonal environmental allergies to weeds and grasses. If the staph comes back in the winter or other symptoms appear like ear problems, feet biting, redness between the toes it may be food allergy. For now just treat it and see if it reappears. Stress can also aggravate symptoms. One thing you can do is raise the Omega3 fatty acids (like fish oil) in the diet and see if that helps the immunity.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Obabikon said:


> Since the past couple folks who posted here made a case for this being allergy related after all, I have a new question.
> 
> My vet said that staph can get in through abraded, raw skin--and allergies are often the root cause because dogs with allergies lick and scratch their bodies so much that the skin is broken.
> 
> ...


_Possibly _because if a vet or any other medical professional, doesn't cover all the bases these days, they can be sued. While I agree there are some less than wonderful vets out there and finding a good one you trust is solid gold, sometimes they are forced by circumstances to cover their butts. My vet and I have our routine because we have a 17 year relationship going, he offers, I laugh and say no thanks, but he's been told he should offer referals and second opinions and diagnostic options such as bloodwork, xrays, etc, whatever the case indicates, or potentially be found negligent for not doing so should something go wrong down the road. You know the scenario, "he didn't tell me it could have been xyz, or suggest such and such." Anyway, late summer/fall have always been notorious around here for skin staph infections, I don't think it's necessarily an immune system/ true allergy problem if the dog doesn't have other issues and I wouldn't worry about it if clears up with your current meds.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Obabikon said:


> Since the past couple folks who posted here made a case for this being allergy related after all, I have a new question.
> 
> My vet said that staph can get in through abraded, raw skin--and allergies are often the root cause because dogs with allergies lick and scratch their bodies so much that the skin is broken.
> 
> ...


I had a very similar issue with my dog (definitely not your typical housepet). He doesn't seem to be very abrasion averse and will happilly dive into huisache and thorn bush after downed birds. Lots of cuts, scrapes and scars - but no staph infections unless he's eating food with turkey as an ingredient.

The vet may be right, but I think you should be able to isolate the problem yourself for considerably less money. If this is something that only occurs when the dog goes to the trainer then you may never have a problem again. 

What does the trainer feed? Is it the same thing that you feed? That would be the first thing I would examine.


----------

